# الماكروبيوتك : مراحل المرض



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

....
المرحلة الأولى : الشعور بالأرهاق
يعد الشعور بالمرض عرضا طبيعيا للعديد من الأضطرابات و الأمراض في الوقت الحالي و ليس مرضا.
مع ذلك و من منظور النظام الغذائي الشمولي الماكروبيوتك , فان الشعور بالأرهاق هو اول علامات 
المرض.في ما يلي بعض الطرق اللازمة لمجابهة الشعور بالأرهاق:
* التنفس بعمق و بشكل كامل مع التركيز على عملية الزفير .
*مضغ الطعام جيدا و تناول كميات اقل من الطعام .
* تحسين الدورة الدموية عن طريق عمل حمامات ساخنة للأقدام .
* تجنب ممارسة التدريبات الشاقة .
* وضع كمادة زنجبيل على منطقة الكليتين .
* استهلاك اكبر من الأطعمة و المشروبات المولدة للقلويات .
* تعلم كيفية التحكم في التوتر في الجسم من خلال القيام بممارسة احد انواع التأمل .
* التعامل مع المشاعر بصدق و تفتح , ما يؤدي الى تقليل التوتر.
* الحياة وفقا لحدود الشخص , فكل طفل يعرف متى يتوقف , و لكن البالغين يغالوة في ذلك عادة.

.......
المرحلة الثانية : الأوجاع و الآلام

اذا لم يتم التعامل مع الأرهاق بشكل طبيعي , تصبح المرحلة التالية هي مرحلة الألم , و غالبا ما 
يكون ذلك في شكل صداع.
يعتبر الألم تحذيرا بوجود خطأ ما يحتاج الى الأهتمام . مع ذلك تعاني غالبية البشر من اوجاع و آلام 
طفيفة تاقلموا على التعايش معها . انها ايضا تحذيرات بوجود خطأ ما - ان الطريقة الحديثة هي وقف الألم . في حين تقوم طريقة النظام الغذائي الشمولي الماكروبيوتك بتحديد السبب في حدوث الألم ثم معالجة هذا السبب .
ان الأصابت و الأمراض كافة في الغالب ترتبط بالأحساس بالألم . ووفقا لما اوضحه هيرمان ايهارا , فان السبب الفعلي وراء حدوث الألم هو نقص نسبة الأوكسيجين في الخلايا العصبية . فعلى سبيل المثال , يؤدي نقص الأوكسجين في المخ الى الأصابة بالصداع , و يقوم  الأسبيرين و غيره من الأدوية المضادة للصداع بوقف الألم عن طريق غلق نظام التحذير , و هو في ذلك اشبه بقتل النذير الذي يحمل الأخبار السيئة . ان تناول العقاقير اشد خطورة من اللم نفسه , حيث ان معظم المسكنات تدمر الجهاز العصبي و غالبا ما تؤدي الى  الأصابة بامراض اكثر خطورة .

......
المرحلة الثالثة : الأصابة بالأمراض

يعيش العديد من الميكروبات داخل الجسم , حيث تساعد هذه الميكروبات على عملية الهضم و التأييض, و هي تعد ضرورية للحياة الصحية . و عند حدوث خلل بالنظام الطبيعي , تتمكن الميكروبات الضارة من النمو و تسبب حدوث الألتهاب و التورم و الحكة و الألم , ما يدمر الخلايا السليمة.
تنتج البيئة المساعدة على نمو الميكروبات في الجسم بشكل مفرط على احد الظروف التالية او جميعها معا :
* كثرة استهلاك السكريات البسيطة مثل السكريات المستخلصة من السكر المكرر او الفاكهة .
* زيادة امتصاص الماء او السوائل .
* الأفراط في تناول كميات كبيرة من البروتين .
* نقص عنصر الصوديوم .
تعد الأستعانة بالمضادات الحيوية اسلوبا نموذجيا حديثا آخر في مجال مكافحة العدوى . و مرة اخرى يكون الحل هنا قتل النذير الذي يحمل الأخبار السيئة و ليس التعامل مع السبب الرئيسي.
ان السبب الأساسي في استفحال المرض يكمن في ان استخدام المضادات الحيوية يعمل على اضعاف الجهاز المناعي للجسم , ما يسهم في تطور الأمراض , كالأصابة بمرض الكانديدا و انواع او امراض الحساسية البيئية و الهربس و مرض الأيدز و العديد من الأمراض الأخرى .

.....
المرحلة الرابعة : الجهاز العصبي الاستقلالي

ان تجاهل او تدمير الأشارات التحذيرية التي يطلقها الجسم و قلة الطعام الصحي تؤدي في النهاية الى اضعاف الجهاز العصبي الأستقلالي , و ينتج عن ذلك خلل في الأفرازات الهرمونية للغدد و خلل وظيفي بالأعضاء . يعد مرض السكر و هو احد الأسباب الرئيسية المؤدية للوفاة في العالم خير مثال للمرحلة الرابعة للمرض.

....
المرحلة الخامسة : امراض الأعضاء و الخلايا

انها الأمراض التي تحمل خطر الموت كأمراض القلب و السرطان.
تعمل الأعضاء و الخلايا معا بشكل وثيق . فالأعضاء تتكون بالطبع من الخلايا .كما يعد الحفاظ على ثبات حالة السوائل بالجسم كالدم و السائل الخلوي احدى الوظائف الرئيسية للأعضاء مما يحافظ على سلامة الخلايا . اذا لم تكن سوائل الجسم سليمة , اصيبت الخلايا بالمرض و ضعفت الأعضاء . تلعب الكليتان دورا هاما  في كل اضطرابات المرحلة الخامسة .لقد اصاب ضعف الكلى غالبية البشر بسبب مقولة انه يجب على الفرد تناول كميات كبيرة من السوائل قدر استطاعته .

....
المرحلة السادسة : الأمراض النفسية

تعد الأمراض النفسية او حالات عدم التوازن اشارة تحذيرية اخرى الى ضرورة القيام بتغيير النظام الغذائي و اسلوب الحياة .في ما يلي بعض الأشارات التحذيرية التي توضح وجود عدم توازن نفسي :
* التقاعس عن الأستيقاظ صباحا او الشعور بانه بقليل من الجهد يمكن تغيير حياة الفرد. في حين ان الأنسان السوي يكون مليئا بالدوافع التي تدفعه للأستيقاظ و العمل يوميا و هو الشخص الذي لديه يقين من ان المشكلات كافة يمكن حلها ان عاجلا او آجلا.
* لوم النفس لفترة طويلة على الفشل و الأحباطات , بينما يستطيع الشخص السوي التغلب على فشله و احباطه بسرعة و التعامل معه بصدق و شجاعة .
* الأحساس بفشل الخطط المستقبلية , بينما الشخص السوي يفكر في المستقبل بصورة ايجابية.
* التطلع دائما للآخرين للعلاج حتى من ابسط الأمراض,فالشخص السوي يسمح باعطاء المجال للقوة الشفائية الذاتية للجسم لعلاج مثل هذه الأعراض البسيطة, كام ان كثرة الذهاب الى الطبيب تعد احدى علامات الأضطراب.
* يشعر الأنسان السوي بالخوف الغريزي من الأشخاص المصابين بالجنون او الأشخاص الخطرين, الا ان الشعور بالخوف من البشر كافة يعد علامة على الأضطراب النفسي .
* الأحساس الدائم بالأغتراب و البعد عن الآخرين. بينما يندمج الشخص السوي مع الآخرين .
*  صعوبة ابداء الغضب : حيث يستطيع الشخص السوي عند اللزوم التعبير عن غضبه بطريقة سليمة لا تهدد الآخرين .

.......
المرحلة السابعة : المرض الروحي
يؤمن الشخص السوي من الناحية الروحية بالتوحيد و بالنظام الطبيعي للحياة و تحمل مسؤولية افعاله / افعالها كافة و الا يكون منطويا على نفسه و يحمل تقديرا و عرفانا دائما للحياة. في حين يكون عدم الأيمان او عدم التقدير لوحدانية الحياة مرضا روحيا , بل و يعد لعمق الأمراض على الأطلاق.


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وايت

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

وموضوعك مهم جداااا  جدااااااااا ويستاهل احلى تقييم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه 

ميررسى ليكى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا وايت
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ...




*ميرسي كليمو

مروركم الرائع احلى تقييم​*


----------



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه
> 
> ميررسى ليكى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسي ليك كوكو

شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

هاابقى اجمعلك ياهم بموضوع واحد


----------



## white rose (16 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هاابقى اجمعلك ياهم بموضوع واحد



*انت هيك تكون عملتلي معروف كبير كليمو

و انا نفسي كمان يكونو كلن مع بعض

بس انا لسا بدي كمل بهالموضوع ...!!! ممكن ..!!

ميرسي كتير اخي كليمو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (17 يوليو 2009)

حلو الموضوع وجديد من نوعه وبيستحق ما قيل عنه وربنا يبارك جهدك وتعبك





​


----------



## كوك (17 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى  جدا على المعلومه*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## white rose (18 يوليو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> حلو الموضوع وجديد من نوعه وبيستحق ما قيل عنه وربنا يبارك جهدك وتعبك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك joyful song 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (18 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى  جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*شكرا كوك 

ميرسي لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)

*رائع وبيستحق احلى تقييم*


----------



## white rose (20 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *رائع وبيستحق احلى تقييم*



ميرسي just member 

مرورك احلى تقييم

الرب يباركك*​*


----------



## maramero (20 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير 
موضوع هايل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وايت روز
على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير
> موضوع هايل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




*شكرا يا مرمر

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## white rose (21 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا وايت روز
> على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة
> ودمتى بود
> ​



*ميرسي وليم

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## sara A (25 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا وايت*
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (26 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسي هابي لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)




----------



## white rose (26 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع يا وايت*
> *ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*ميرسي يا سارة

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (26 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


>




*ميرسي سندريلا

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## white rose (26 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


>




*ميرسي سندريلا

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## abokhaloo (27 يوليو 2009)

* موضوع جميل و مطلوب فى حياة كلها عصبية و نرفزة.نشكرك يا وايت*


----------



## white rose (27 يوليو 2009)

abokhaloo قال:


> * موضوع جميل و مطلوب فى حياة كلها عصبية و نرفزة.نشكرك يا وايت*



*ميرسي

شكرا لمرورك

يسوع يبارك قلبك و حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل اووووووى
ميرسى جدااااا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل اووووووى
> ميرسى جدااااا
> يسوع يباركك​*



*ميرسي يا قمرة

شكرا لمرورك​*


----------

